# Cast Otter 1980



## ZenShadows (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi All,

In 1980 as a some what Bolshy and know it all 17 year old I sailed on the Cast Otter as a Deck Boy.

The crew were mainly from the international pool and of predominantly South American extraction. I was looked after and taken under the wing of two guys who gave me some good morals and a hard working attitude. I am now 50 and would dearly love to be able to find them again just to say thank for what they did for me.

Being International pool I have no idea how to trace these chaps. One was called La Rosa from Peru and the Other Fernando Valdez Varuzvay from Chile. 

If anyone remembers them or has any ideas how they might be traced just drop me a PM.

Many thanks

Kristian


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Kristian,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, thanks for your introduction and a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy your time on SN and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb) 

I have deleted your e mail address since it is not a good idea to post it on the forums, as you will get spammed by e mail harvesters. Members can contact you by Private Message (PM) initially and you can then exchange e mail addresses if you wish. (Bounce)


----------



## 5036 (Jan 23, 2006)

Kristian welcome and enjoy this true hearted community and Gulpers thanks for being a welcoming sagacious Dad. This site never fails to amaze me about its caring and friendly, balanced and informative comments and its ability to help and point its' participants to friends and family to common interests. Respect.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

You should contact the ship's managers who would have employed you
in the first place.


----------

